# Please need help, sbf problem



## jordanshipwreck (Sep 22, 2011)

so im trying to sbf back to stock so i can install new gb and than miui but my computer died half way thro and now my phone only stay in the mode u put in for sbf. and it wont show up in rsd lite, and phone screen says code corrupt. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

use this http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------

